# Places to ride in Charlotte?



## metropolis

I moved to Charlotte in August, and I've been on my road bike like twice, and it was a nightmare! I live in the university area, and there seem to be NO roads to ride on. The only riding I've done is when I visit my in-laws near Winston Salem where I grew up.

Could somebody tell me where the "booty loop" is? I have a good idea of where it is, but where is a good place to park? Queens College maybe?


----------



## PVW23

metropolis said:


> I moved to Charlotte in August, and I've been on my road bike like twice, and it was a nightmare! I live in the university area, and there seem to be NO roads to ride on. The only riding I've done is when I visit my in-laws near Winston Salem where I grew up.
> 
> Could somebody tell me where the "booty loop" is? I have a good idea of where it is, but where is a good place to park? Queens College maybe?


Call Bicycle Sport on Selwyn for info. Bike Source is also close by in the Park Road Shopping Center. The shopping center would be an easy place to park.


----------



## PINGPONG

*Head south....*

I spend some time here each year and have been guided to the south, Waxhaw, Van wyck and so on... just of 521 heading into SC...


----------



## GeeScott

*Places to Ride in Charlotte*



metropolis said:


> I moved to Charlotte in August, and I've been on my road bike like twice, and it was a nightmare! I live in the university area, and there seem to be NO roads to ride on. The only riding I've done is when I visit my in-laws near Winston Salem where I grew up.
> 
> Could somebody tell me where the "booty loop" is? I have a good idea of where it is, but where is a good place to park? Queens College maybe?




I just joined this list/thread so maybe you've found places to ride. I also live in University area near Prosperity Church Rd. and just bought a new bike after being without one for a year. Never rode long distance, but bike lanes have just been added to Prosperity Church Rd and I plan to take that to Mallard Creek Elementary School and the Greenway. I usually just ride 5-10 miles into Highland Creek on the four-lane. I generally see riders on Ridge and Eastfield roads, but traffic is heavy. I'm going to try Eastfield to Asbury Church Rd to Huntersville-Concord Rd to Rama Church Rd or opposite direction to Harris Rd. When my son visits he generally rides 35 -40 miles from here around the Huntersville area. At this point I prefer to stick to neighborhoods with divided median highways, lots of hills, but will try to venture to less traveled roads.


----------



## NC_Jim

*Your thread is sorta old...*

but I live in Mooresville and have several light traffic routes I can recommend. 

Jim


----------



## jakerson

I moved from Charlotte to Winston Salem last November. I lived just off WT Harris between 85 and 77.

Charlotte is a nightmare. Move away.  

Actually - I wish you luck. I listen to 106.5 some mornings on my way to work here in delightful Winston Salem. I hear about pile ups, backups, overturned trucks, construction and all of the idiots on the road in Charlotte... and all I can do is smile, gently. 

I ride roads here in Winston Salem that locals consider busy. (Country Club Road, Silas Creek Parkway, Robin Hood Road, Stratford Road, and others)

I love it here. 

I hope that you find nice places to ride in Charlotte. Take it easy.


----------



## photojtn

*Biking (or dodgeing) in Charlotte*

Hey All, just found this forum, i usually hang out in the touring forum. Anyway why don't we all meet this spring by Queens colledge sometime and get together for a ride, I know all the guyes at Bicycle Sport (Great LBS) and most of the routes, Sunday morning is the BEST time to ride, and the shop itself has rides all summer long. I also live between 77 and Statesville Rd. off WT Harris. Or we can get together anywhere in the area!


----------



## saintx

Southeast charlotte is a good place park at either Ballyntine or Stone Crest ton of riders out this way.


----------



## metropolis

Wow, I can't believe that this thread is still around, I don't even live in Charlotte anymore, thank goodness. 
My wife and I moved to ruralnorthwestern Davidson County, and life is good. Nice roads, hilly and flat, nothing but tobacco fields, horse pastures, and the occasional pickup truck.
Thanks for the replies. When I was living in Charlotte, I actually did the Eastfield or Eastwood or whatever that road is, to Asbury Chapel road and then to Huntersville and back.
I still go to grad school at UNCC 2 days a week, and that area is more crowded than ever, I don't miss living there.


----------



## photojtn

metropolis said:


> Wow, I can't believe that this thread is still around, I don't even live in Charlotte anymore, thank goodness.
> My wife and I moved to ruralnorthwestern Davidson County, and life is good. Nice roads, hilly and flat, nothing but tobacco fields, horse pastures, and the occasional pickup truck.
> Thanks for the replies. When I was living in Charlotte, I actually did the Eastfield or Eastwood or whatever that road is, to Asbury Chapel road and then to Huntersville and back.
> I still go to grad school at UNCC 2 days a week, and that area is more crowded than ever, I don't miss living there.


Hey Metro, Yes, I know what you mean, I've decided to move back to China Grove, NC in April. The traffic here is a JOKE, I hope gasoline goes to 5.00/gal.


----------



## boris the blade

There is a 30 mile loop in harrisburg and some routes off of back creek church road. Stop by Bike Line we have maps of the 30 Mi loop and i can show you some of the other loops i have done.

Adam


----------

